# Huge Poop



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Missy just dropped a large poop on my Dad's laptop screen. Larger than a quarter, circumference-wise. She's been up and about for several hours now, but could it be her morning poop?? I had already changed everyone's paper before I thought to check if she'd done it; but, usually since I leave them in their cage for about an hour and half after uncovering them (while I prepare their breakfast), everyone has already done their morning poop.

A late morning poop? Or...heaven forbid...an egg poop? How do I know what an egg poop will look like? She's been very nesty despite my attempts at hormone reduction techniques, such as 14hr nights and she never has any dark places to hide that may resemble a nesting spot. (Except the corner of her cage where she has been spending a lot of time, and also trying to make love to her perches. -headdesk-)


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's hard to say if it's an egg poop or just a morning poop. It really could be either. Do you monitor her weight? An increase in weight would suggest an egg on its way.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Ah, no I haven't. D: Now I really wish I'd bought a scale some time ago!

Unfortunately, buying a gram scale is something I've been putting off for awhile. I don't why - it's such an important thing to have around! :x I'll more than likely be picking one up today.

Is there anything I should be watching for or doing for her in the meantime?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Make sure she's getting a healthy diet and some sunlight to help with calcium absorption. Watch for signs of egg binding. Most likely if it is an egg, she'll be just fine.  But, for what it's worth, I see giant poops like that from my girls fairly frequently and I've never had an egg in the four years they've been with me.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

enigma731 said:


> Make sure she's getting a healthy diet and some sunlight to help with calcium absorption. Watch for signs of egg binding. Most likely if it is an egg, she'll be just fine.  But, for what it's worth, I see giant poops like that from my girls fairly frequently and I've never had an egg in the four years they've been with me.


Thanks so much, enigma! I'll definitely be watching.  Her current diet consists of seed, pellets, and veggies. I know certain vegetables contain higher amounts of certain vitamins; are there any specific ones that are suggested to feed more of in the event it may be an egg?


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Well...she just dropped another about the same size as pictured about 20 minutes ago, so I suppose morning poops are ruled out...? >.<

I also went out to Wal*Mart and bought a gram scale (not that it's going to do much good related to this particular issue since I was not keeping records and I don't know what's a normal weight for her). She currently weighs 112g.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Honestly I don't have any personal experience with diet for egg-laying hens. I think sunlight exposure for vitamin D/calcium absorption is probably more important than dietary changes, since she's already getting a good varied diet.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Sounds to me like Missy could be brewing something down there. Does the area around her vent look different? Perhaps a bit swollen? Honey always got a very noticeable "egg bump" while she was laying eggs.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

My couple are sitting on fake eggs. After coming out of the nest box they have the biggest, grossest poops! Thankfully not on my keyboard!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

enigma731 said:


> Honestly I don't have any personal experience with diet for egg-laying hens. I think sunlight exposure for vitamin D/calcium absorption is probably more important than dietary changes, since she's already getting a good varied diet.


Alright, thanks again for your help! I may just be over-reacting to all of this, but I'm a worry wort when it comes to the critters! 



CharVicki said:


> Sounds to me like Missy could be brewing something down there. Does the area around her vent look different? Perhaps a bit swollen? Honey always got a very noticeable "egg bump" while she was laying eggs.


Nothing noticeable yet, but I will try to make a closer inspection tomorrow! I was gone from 7:00am to 10pm, except for a few minutes at home at 1:50pm to leave the dog agility trial and change to work clothes - but I checked in on her and had my sister watch them during the day. She seems completely normal but did drop a couple more large droppings.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

RowdyTiel said:


> Alright, thanks again for your help! I may just be over-reacting to all of this, but I'm a worry wort when it comes to the critters!


I totally understand that.  It sounds like she's fine, though, and it may even be just that she's having large poops because she's feeling hormonal. I think it's important to keep in mind that as much as we read about birds having problems with egg-laying, it's a natural part of their lives and the overwhelming majority of the time, it goes just fine. 

Forums like this are very biased, because people post when their birds have problems, not when things go well.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

enigma731 said:


> I totally understand that.  It sounds like she's fine, though, and it may even be just that she's having large poops because she's feeling hormonal. I think it's important to keep in mind that as much as we read about birds having problems with egg-laying, it's a natural part of their lives and the overwhelming majority of the time, it goes just fine.
> 
> Forums like this are very biased, because people post when their birds have problems, not when things go well.


That's very true!

And that may very well be true about her having large poops because she's feeling hormonal. I made a better inspection of her vent area when I weighed her again (115g today), and it looks completely normal.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

How much weight fluctuation, if any, is normal? Missy's weight hasn't risen above 115g, but I weigh her in the afternoon and day to day it seems to fluctuate a lot between 113g and 115g.

Also, she hasn't had any more large droppings (aside from morning ones)! Her hormones are still raging though, despite the cage rearrangement I did and the 14hr nights. >.<


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

2-4 grams is totally normal in my experience.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You can also think of it in terms of a percentage of variation. Bigger birds will have more variation than smaller birds because they have more body to vary -- things like food in their crop, or in their GI tract, how hydrated they are, etc. For example, 2-4g would be a HUGE variation for a budgie that only weighs 30g to begin with, but it's nothing to worry about in a 110g tiel.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

enigma731 said:


> You can also think of it in terms of a percentage of variation. Bigger birds will have more variation than smaller birds because they have more body to vary -- things like food in their crop, or in their GI tract, how hydrated they are, etc. For example, 2-4g would be a HUGE variation for a budgie that only weighs 30g to begin with, but it's nothing to worry about in a 110g tiel.


That definitely makes sense.


----------

